# Does anyone/Has anyone lyfted with slight damage to car?



## driveLA

So I got into a minor accident with a little bit of damage on my bumper on one corner while ubering 

I'm not sure but I think lyft is a little less picky when it comes to car condition, so I thought since uber is probably gonna deactivate me while my car is fixed and the insurance stuff gets settled I could just do lyft. 

The damage is minimal. The bumper had just unclipped on the side slightly, looks like it can just be pushed/reclipped into position and there is a scratch, slight paint smudging that just looks like dust/dirt. 

Any thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Duct tape. Spray paint. Uber on.


----------



## UberDesson

Touch-up paint at Walmart


----------



## Uber-Doober

Touch up paint from Pep Boys and see if new clips can reattach the bumper cover. 
Epoxy?


----------



## Eagle_Uber

Mentor said he didn't see the dent I had... 

Lyft on


----------



## bunnydoodoo

Dont worry about it, keep driving. I've had a dent/scrape on the passenger side doorS for 2 weeks now. No one cares. Don't lose money over it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

scrurbscrud said:


> Duct tape. Spray paint. Uber on.


POST # 1/@driveLA: Yeah. What
those guys said! Still ought to look
SWEET compared to #[F]uberHooptie!


----------



## Actionjax

Keep driving till its fixed. Had a large scrape on the passenger door for 2 weeks that looked like white dirt. Used colour match wax to keep it from standing out. No issues at all.


----------



## Showa50

Yes. I was in a slight accident while doing a Lyft. After sending pics I continued Lyfting for a couple months while I saved for the time off I'd have to take. No one noticed the damage, it was on the rear passenger side door.


----------



## rjenkins

I am a Lyft mentor, and we are instructed not to be overly picky about minor scratches and dings. It's subjective, of course, and what is minor to one person might be a flag for another.

If you were in my area, I'd say send me a pic and I could tell you what I think, and then arrange to do your mentor session for you. What you can do is talk to a mentor (call him/her through the app as soon as one is assigned) and discuss the damage. If they agree that it's minimal, go ahead and schedule the session.

If you skip that step, there is a chance you would have to do a second mentor session, or that Lyft would just outright reject you. I doubt this would happen, but it's much easier and quicker to get through the first time.

I believe the signup bonus in LA is only $50, unless you're signing up in the OC market, where it is currently $100. https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1859265

Either way, it at least pays something if you use a referral code. Hit me up privately if you need a code.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

They aren't too picky. Here is a link to Lyft's page on what damage is acceptable:
https://drivers.lyft.com/customer/portal/articles/1484411-evaluating-a-mentee-s-car

My mentor didn't car at all about my minor paint damage.


----------



## Montgomery

I signed up for Lyft first and at some point before signing up for Uber some jackass hit the back of my car leaving a major dent on the lift gate and bumper. Luckily my rear lights or any electronics weren't affected. The shop estimated 10 days ( which turned out 3 weeks but that's another story) because they said I needed a new lift gate which needed to come from the factory. Uber never inspected my car so I drove for both Lyft and Uber with that major dent for almost two months until I was able to take the time off from driving to get it repaired. 

So like others have said, keep driving, don't worry about it until you are ready to take your car to the shop.


----------



## MamaCita

I am thinking of applying for Lyft, but a have a dent in the R/R door at the edge, along the body line. Most PAX don't notice it, but I know the Lyft mentor will be looking specifically for damage. Is it worth the time to apply?


----------



## rjenkins

MamaCita said:


> I am thinking of applying for Lyft, but a have a dent in the R/R door at the edge, along the body line. Most PAX don't notice it, but I know the Lyft mentor will be looking specifically for damage. Is it worth the time to apply?


The location of the dent won't be visible on the photo your Mentor takes of the vehicle, so it will be up to his/her judgement as to whether it represents "major body damage." When evaluating dents, I tend to weigh my decision along with the overall look and condition of the vehicle. That is, if it's a newish car, and is pristine but for one blemish, it's closer to passing in my mind. If the dent is merely the largest of a dozen others, I'm more likely to mention the condition of the body in my report.

If you send me a picture of the damage, I could tell you more, but unless I'm your Mentor, I cannot say how your session would go.

As for is it worth the time? Depends on a lot of factors, including the market you're in.


----------



## nostrils

Yeah yeah, I reported someone who urinated in my car and someone who lit up a cigarette and claimed it was his right to smoke wherever he liked, both instances were reported to lyft, both instances were refused cleaning repair fees.


----------



## DieselkW

"his right to smoke wherever he liked,..."

I'd like to see him name ONE place in this whole country where you can smoke wherever you like. I think the casino is the last indoor place I saw an ashtray for public use.

Think of the irony when the police find his charred and "smoking" remains. Yup, he can smoke all he wants as long as he's on fire.


----------



## Dave Hutchings

I'm looking to start ubering, but I have damage to the paint on my bumper. 

Could I get away with putting one of those black leather bra things on my car to cover it up?


----------



## Adieu

Rustoleum marker/brush auto TouchUp thingie.... The aforementioned Brush being like a nail polish thingie. OR the nail polish...if you replace bumper later.

Jack or ramp or curbdrive the car up so you can get under that bumper and temporarily "reclip" it with some duct-tapey solution

Drive nights & no one the wiser

PS dunno about endorsing that rustoleum crap for body panels though, not ones that plan to stay on.... I *do* expend massive amounts of it for my ******y, oversized black rims...which get chewed on down to the silvery alloy by crap roads on a regular basis (protruding past the "so thin it's like not wearing a con, ahem, tire" ever so slightly, and a taste for sideslipping into lane changes doesn't help matters either)


driveLA said:


> So I got into a minor accident with a little bit of damage on my bumper on one corner while ubering
> 
> I'm not sure but I think lyft is a little less picky when it comes to car condition, so I thought since uber is probably gonna deactivate me while my car is fixed and the insurance stuff gets settled I could just do lyft.
> 
> The damage is minimal. The bumper had just unclipped on the side slightly, looks like it can just be pushed/reclipped into position and there is a scratch, slight paint smudging that just looks like dust/dirt.
> 
> Any thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## Adieu

Dave Hutchings said:


> I'm looking to start ubering, but I have damage to the paint on my bumper.
> 
> Could I get away with putting one of those black leather bra things on my car to cover it up?


Oh, it's a necropost question.... OK then, answer for you:

Option 1: ignore it entirely, or slap some mud over it

Option 2: as in above answer, the rustoleum (the Auto Pen...NOT the spray)

Option 3: Plastidip skirt sprayed on... Can pick it off like peeling skin off sunburn later.


----------



## TSG

nostrils said:


> Yeah yeah, I reported someone who urinated in my car and someone who lit up a cigarette and claimed it was his right to smoke wherever he liked, both instances were reported to lyft, both instances were refused cleaning repair fees.


What does your comment have to do with this post? Reporting damage done to your vehicle by a passenger is completely unrelated to this issue.


----------



## Actionjax

TSG said:


> What does your comment have to do with this post? Reporting damage done to your vehicle by a passenger is completely unrelated to this issue.


Why would you respond to a thread over a year old? Look at the date.


----------



## TSG

I just signed up to this blog the same day and was reviewing this topic when I saw that post on the thread; the timeline of the thread is totally irrelevant to my comment. It's not like somebody was looking for a good handyman a year ago and I came on a year later and said "oh, yeah, I know a good handyman."


----------

